# Angelschein Australien



## mais001 (27. September 2009)

HI,
ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß wie das mit den angellizenzen in Australien geregelt wird.
In einigen Nationalparks ist es erlaubt aber sonst hab ich da nichts zu gefunden.

mfG
mais


----------



## Dart (28. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Australien*

Moin Mais
Hier findest du etliche Infos -> http://fishing-licence-australia.blogspot.com/

Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## mais001 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Australien*

Danke für den Link


----------



## MrFloppy (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Australien*

in nsw brauchst ne lizenz - auch am meer, die du in jedem tackle-shop und an fast jeder tanke bekommst. 

in qld brauchst fürs meer keine, nur an stock dams musst erlaubnisscheine (tackle-shop, tanke) kaufen. die sind i.d.r. aber recht günstig.


----------



## wilem (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angelschein Australien*

In NSW braucht man, wie schon geschrieben, eine Lizenz. Dort wird sehr oft kontrolliert.
Sie sind sehr streng und sehr teuer (Strafen) was untermassige Fische angeht. Ich bin anfang des Jahres wieder dort gewesen und konnte einige Kontrollen beobachten. Die Lizenz hatte mein Onkel bzw. meine Tante per Online erworben. Kostenpunkt kann ich nicht sagen. Es lohnt aber dort angeln zu gehen.


----------

